# ""

## XREM

.

----------


## Meladon

?

----------


## Mihey

+   .....
,  ....
     ..   ,  ,    ..      ....?

----------


## flataut

,     - !!!     XREM   Mihey.  , !!!      ,    (  )      ,      .    .      ,    ""  ,     .

----------


## Meladon

...

        ,       
     100   /

----------


## Mihey

...  ....
  ..
,   ,   .... ,  ..
   !!!   )

----------


## flataut

, ,  .          !      .      10      .      1.5-2 .         .   - ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ...      !      1.5-2 .

         ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*XREM*,       -  , ?    ,   , ... -  ""     .   

> 

  !      ,       ,  .    ,      ,     .       ( )    .
,     ?      ...,  , ?!   

> ,

       -       ?

----------


## Meladon

> , ,  .          !      .      10      .      1.5-2 .         .   - ,    .

       =)
  ///     ,         ,        ? 
   16,     
  -    ,           ,              ?
       ...      ?

----------


## flataut

> ,    ...

      ,    4  ,  ,             15 . (

----------


## laithemmer

ĳ ,   -   15 ,      2  .

----------


## Waldemar

> ...

     

> ?

     ???  ...    ...

----------


## flataut

> ĳ ,   -   15 ,      2  .

     ,          ,    .    .

----------


## Meladon

> ???  ...    ...

----------


## Mihey

,  ,   .....

----------


## Ihor

> , ,  .          !      .      10      .      1.5-2 .*         .*   - ,    .

              :)

----------


## Mihey

,   !

----------


## Sakura

> .

  , ,    "    "...    ...   ...     ,-  .
    .    ,     .   ,     ...

----------


## paco

> ???  ...    ...

  ,    ?         !

----------

> ,          ,    .    .

      ,      ,     ?  -.
 ,          .      .  ,   ,   .  ,   ,              ,  , ,   ". ,   ,           . ,    ,     .    ,     ,    .  ,       ,    ""  3  ,         ,   -    ʳ   (   ). ĳ,    -     -    .         ".

----------


## Mihey

15   3 ?          ?

----------

,  . ϳ   , ,    , ,  ,     -  -  .  ,            .     ,        .    600-800. ,     ",    3   .     .    ,  , , , ,   .         . (        )    -  17.    .    ,    .     , ,     .    ,    . ,    ,  ,    ,     ,     .  

> 15   3 ?          ?

          ?

----------


## V00D00People

?   2 ,      -  ,   .  - -   .  
,  -           -   :) 
   "   ?" ?

----------


## Meladon

> , ,    "    "...    ...   ...     ,-  .
>     .    ,     .   ,     ...

    ,       !
   ,     !
           !
 !   

> -.

     

> ,          .

               !   ,           

> ʳ   (   ).

   
        (  )
   

> ϳ   , ,    , ,  ,     -  -  .

     ,    =)
     =)   

> ,    .

  
 
   

> ?   2 ,      -  ,   .  - -   .  
> ,  -           -   :) 
>    "   ?" ?

       !   
      32   3

----------


## fabulist

> ,    .

        -    ?  ,    -  ""...       ""...
,    ,      -   ?  ,   -  ?
,         -    ,      ,   .

----------

> ,  -           -   :)
>    "   ?" ?

   ,      !   !
!  ! ³    - ,     3 . 3   ,       -       -    .

----------


## Mihey

32 ?  ?
 .   3    ....  ,    ,  ... 
  ))  ,  ,    ..    ,       32 -?!

----------


## Meladon

> ,      !   !

  **:          ,      ,       .      .

----------


## paco

> ,      !   !
> !  ! ³    - ,     3 . 3   ,       -       -    .

    3    1-1,50

----------

> flataut 
>       , ,  .          !      .      10      .      1.5-2 .         .   - ,    .

   

> ,  -           -   :)
>    "   ?" ?

   ,      !   !
!  ! ³    - ,     3 . 3   ,       -       -    .  

> -    ?  ,    - ""...       ""...
> ,    ,      -   ?  ,   -  ?
> ,         -    ,      ,   .

    -, -.    .    ,     .     ,        .      .     .    ,       ,- .  -    .     "   .   ,           ,      "  .         .      ,    .  ,    ,       ,   ,     ,        .
  .       .              .         .  ,     ,     . , ,     .           -    .

----------


## fabulist

> -, -.    .

      ,      (   )   . ,  ,   ,  ,     .     .   

> -    .     "   .

       - ,     .   

> .       .              .         .

  ,   .)))     .   

> ,     ,     . , ,     .           -    .

    ,     . 
     ,   ,  ...           . ͳ    ""   .

----------

*fabulist*,    ,   ,            "   ,         ,    ,       .      ...  
         -   flataut,     ,   "   "

----------


## fabulist

> *fabulist*,    ,   ,            "

   .    -  . ,  ,   .      .    .
     ,   ""  ,   "   **"   . 
,   ,        ,   .      ,      -      . 
,    .   -       . ,   ,  "  "   .

----------

*fabulist*,       )     ))
         .
  쳺   ,   ,    ,

----------


## Meladon

"  "

----------

*Meladon*, ,    ,        ))

----------


## Meladon

=)

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

    ,        :)

----------

QUOTE],    .   -       . ,   ,  "  "   . [/QUOTE]
   ,     .       ,        ".   cethy11,     ,    .  

> ,        :)

    

> ...      ?

   

> 3    1-1,50

   ,       

> (  )

   ,     ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------


## fabulist

> ,     .       ,        ".

     ,    .        ,  "  ".          . ³ :   

> -   ,     .
> -    ,        .
> -    .
> - -    .     "   .
> -        .
> -...  ,    ,...

        . 
  :  

> "...  ,   ."

       . ϳ  ,          .
  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> :  
>      . ϳ  .
>   .

    .       .
 !!!
     ,     .
   ,   ,   
   .
     ,  ....
,   .

----------

fabulist:  ,     !   .    .    . !!!

----------


## paco

-  " ,  "                    .   

> .       .
>  !!!
>      ,     .
>    ,   ,   
>    .
>      ,  ....
> ,   .

         .      ,    .   ,     ,        ,        .     ,

----------


## fabulist

> ,   ,   
>    .
>      ,  ....
> ,   .

  , , ?           .
 ""   ,   .
   , ,   : "  ?".   ,  ?    ""?   

> !!!

   ,   .

----------

,     .

----------

*fabulist*,     ,         ?

----------


## Sakura

> ,       !
>    ,     !
>            !
>  !  
>   
>              !   ,          
>  
>         (  )
>   
> ...

  
  Ψ !

----------


## fabulist

> *fabulist*,     ,         ?

   ,  . ǳ  , .

----------


## nickeler

*Mihey*, -, ,   .  -    10   3 . ,      -  .

----------


## persol

:    ,       , (   - )              " ". 
 ""         ,                   ""    .                    (        - "      ") - . 
                ,      (  )
   "  "      ,         ? -  ,  .

----------


## Uksus

> .       .
>  !!!
>      ,     .
>    ,   ,   
>    .
>      ,  ....
> ,   .

  
 !
 ,         ,        ...  = ? ֳ .

----------


## Victorious

ֳ,         .
 !
  .

----------


## paco

-      ...

----------


## Akvarel'

,   ,   .     .    , (    )   .   :    " "    ,   ,     .

----------


## nickeler

*Victorious*,    ,      ,  " "       .

----------


## Meladon



----------


## Meladon

> Ψ !

  
?

----------


## Sky

> *Mihey*, -, ,   .  -    10   3 . ,      -  .

         Ͳ,  ,   ,        . __

----------


## Victorious

> ?

  **:    *Sakura*, , !    :

----------


## Meladon



----------

